# Java moss ideas?



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I currently have java moss in my 5 gallon and its being used as a carpet. 
However, I was wondering, how do YOU have your java moss? 

I'd like to see some cool and inteeresting ideas that I can use for my tank


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a moss tornado


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

very cool.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I think it would neat to place some on a cave of some sort and let it spread till you have a moss cave. 

Jaysee I saw moss tornado video that is so awesome !


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, that's all Java Moss.

Obviously not mine, but I found this on Facebook and thought it was worth adding.

Very cool Africa scene!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I cut out the silhouette of a unicorn in craft mesh and tied java moss to it... hoping it will look more like a topiary eventually...


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

How does java moss grow? Can you get it to spread? The tree scene is cool. I wanted to do a tree top with some of mine and some bushes.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a clump of it, divided it into two clumps, rolled them up and dropped them in on both sides of the tank. One spread out and is tangled all over the place, kind of attaching to driftwood, kind of not. The other mass of it stays still near the bottom. I don't know what to do with them yet either.. How fast do they grow?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks everyone for the ideas!! o.o

@Laki, no idea. I put a few strands in my other tanks to see


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Ahhh quick question! Does java moss help reduce ammonia/nitrites?

My tank has managed to stay cycled even without a filter so I was wondering.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yes it does


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

awesome!! 

I've been paranoid of the ammonia spiking w/o the filter, but I'm SO grateful the cycle stayed.


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't done anything cool with my java moss yet--its mostly spread around the tanks in clumps lol, but theres tons of possibilities. LOVE the unicorn "topiary" idea. Plastic craft mesh can be used in a lot of ways to create things with java moss--carpets, walls, etc. as can driftwood and rocks when attached strategically.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

How durable is java moss?? Like, can I squeeze it into clumps? Or do I need to be gentle?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

I hesitate to put java moss in clumps or as carpet in the tank. 

I noticed a stray one that started off as 1/2" began to tangle itself around my stem plants and I thought it was hair algae because it is now 2" untwined last night. (about 2 weeks)

I bind them to a pebble using a polyester craft mesh on top of it and sewn in the openings. My question is :
If I want to moss to be a carpeting plant, how do I do it? Also, how do I clean and vacuum since the moss is covering the substrate?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if you want moss to be a capreting plant... dont use java!!!!!
haha
peacock or xmas moss might work better.
However, do note that all moss have a tedancy to grow upward with insufficient light....


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, I created a "carpet" by weighing it all down with pebbles 

BUt java moss is cool because oof how it clumps up together xD One ball of moss goes a LONG way


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I figure out how to do the trees with Java moss. I have a bonsai looking tree from Petsmart. Which BTW I think is ripping my veiltails fins. I was thinking about how make usable. I am going to do small clumps of java moss of the problem green areas with fishing line to anchor it. The branches of three in the forest picture look alot like this tree. I wonder if the put the trees at different levels. If so it would have cost a fortune. Does anyone know where to get it cheaper than $7.99 that is what I pay everytime I get some.


----------

